# is Electronic Air Cleaner really useless?



## ccpyue (Nov 16, 2017)

I have an Electronic Air Cleaner built-in in my furnace/air conditioner since I bought this property. Recently I have a duct cleaning company to do a thorough duct cleaning. The guy pulled out my Electronic Air Cleaner insider units not to use again, instead, he put a paper filter there. He told me Electronic Air Cleaner is just a joke, cannot do the job; and told me don't put them back in, just change the paper filter every three month.

I wonder is there any expert can tell me is the true? Thank you.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 16, 2017)

1st contact the mfg. for correct, "care and feeding," because their intent is to filter finer microbial and particulate mater, than the paper filters are designed for.

There is a reason they are extensively used in clean rooms in DOD facilities, such as HUGHES and RAYTHEON.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 16, 2017)

Duct cleaning is a joke most of the time. and the people that do it are not trades people.
People with breathing issues will tell you that they can tell the difference with out looking.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-8hQkBBCMI[/ame]


----------



## Steve123 (Nov 17, 2017)

You ever wash out the electrostatic "filter" ?

That should tell you if it is doing anything.

I used to have one many years ago.   When I would wash it in the laundry tub, it would instantly turn the water black.   That's all dirt that came out of my home's air.   Don't recall how often I washed it -- google your model's user's manual to see how often the manufacturer suggests cleaning it.   And careful not to break the wires when cleaning it !!!


----------



## ccpyue (Nov 18, 2017)

guys, thank you for all the useful information. I did rinse the two electronic elements and the water after rinsed is dirty black color. I will keep this air cleaner in use rather listen to the duct cleaning guy. Thank you so much.


----------



## DFBonnett (Nov 18, 2017)

That unit looks EXACTLY like the Honeywell unit I have. After the electronics failed a second time, I replaced those electrostatic filters with a single Honeywell 20X25X4 pleated filter from HD. Seems to work fine.


----------



## Steve123 (Nov 18, 2017)

One thing to remember when cleaning the filters --- make sure they are 100% dry before putting them back in and turning it on.   You can burn out the power supply if it starts arcing across wet components.


----------



## ccpyue (Nov 19, 2017)

DFBonnett said:


> That unit looks EXACTLY like the Honeywell unit I have. After the electronics failed a second time, I replaced those electrostatic filters with a single Honeywell 20X25X4 pleated filter from HD. Seems to work fine.



I really wish to know how much will that cost? and where can I get one when my units failed?


----------



## ClimateEngineersFlorida (Nov 20, 2017)

I put together a little infographic about the importance of filter maintenance. Hope it's useful.
not allowed
Climate Engineers of Florida heater repair in Crestview, Fl
Furnace repair in Crestview, Fl


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 21, 2017)

Item one on your graphic should be You're or You are,  your is possessive "your shirt".   The "your system" is correct.

Oh, and you may be violating the terms of service here with your links to your business.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 21, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> Item one on your graphic should be You're or You are,  your is possessive "your shirt".   The "your system" is correct.
> 
> Oh, and you may be violating the terms of service here with your links to your business.



And those "avowed" site policers are still asleep.


----------



## DFBonnett (Nov 24, 2017)

ccpyue said:


> I really wish to know how much will that cost? and where can I get one when my units failed?



The first time mine failed was under warranty so the installer took care of it. The second time it was out of warranty so I called the supplier that the installer used and was told it was a flat rate of $200 to repair the powerhead with a 90 day warranty. That's when I went to the pleated filters, changing when dirty.  It's been at least 10 years and I really can't tell any difference.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Dec 28, 2017)

Wouldn't use the electronic filters unless having breathing problems... too clean air can weaken your immune system by not allowing exposure to normal air pathogens...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 3, 2018)

_"There is no standard measurement for the effectiveness of electronic air cleaners. While they may 
remove small particles, they may be ineffective in removing large particles. Electronic air cleaners can 
produce ozone&#8212;a lung irritant. The amount of ozone produced varies among models. Electronic air 
cleaners may also produce ultrafine particles resulting from reaction of ozone with indoor chemicals 
such as those coming from household cleaning products, air fresheners, certain paints, wood flooring, or 
carpets. Ultrafine particles may be linked with adverse health effects in some sensitive populations."
_
Not exactly a glowing recommendation.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 3, 2018)

That's why they are used extensively in medical and DOD clean rooms.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 3, 2018)

I think if they are not cleaned often enough they do have a problem. That doesn't say anything against them.


----------

